# Back here again.... :/



## pinklightbulb

I have no idea what I'm having yet. But I can't get rid of the feeling that it's another boy and don't know how I will cope if it is. Just wanted to know I wasn't alone :(


----------



## motherofboys

You are not alone. Hugs. I want to say it will all be OK in the end, but I don't know who I'm trying to convince more. Me or you lol you know whatever the gender you'll love this baby though, and if it is a boy, you'll work through those feelings. 
Good luck


----------



## Misscalais

You're definitely not alone. Im back again too unfortunately.
i have 3 DS and i love them sooo much but we were done with 3. I didn't want any more boys, GD was too hard on me last time and i don't like the guilt i feel.
But DH and i had a slip up and im pregnant with baby #4. At my 13 week scan baby looked identical to DS3. 
I still keep hoping that maybe baby will be a girl but im just trying not to think about it really.
big hugs, i hope you hear girl.


----------



## george83

Your definitely not alone :hugs:

I have three boys and they all love each other so much, obviously they have their moments but ds2 always copies ds1, ds1 is so caring to ds2 and they both dote on ds3 who is only 5 months old. I do wonder as much as I'd love a girl if they'd have the same relationship being different genders, maybe things happen for a reason


----------



## laila 44

I'm so sorry you ladies are feeling this way :( I hope you get what you want. Little girls really are special and I would never judge someone for wanting a daughter. In fact everyone should be entitled to at least one xx


----------



## Boo44

laila 44 said:


> I'm so sorry you ladies are feeling this way :( I hope you get what you want. Little girls really are special and I would never judge someone for wanting a daughter. In fact everyone should be entitled to at least one xx

Little boys are also very special and everyone should be entitled to at least one. It's posts like these that don't help the situation! I'm sure you said that with the best intentions but if you read it back you'll see how it could make someone who doesn't have a girl feel like they are missing out somehow. Which is the whole problem :dohh:


----------

